# who's the best ?



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

who's the best for the angle and what are is technique.

thx


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Im the best...my way:jester:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

killerjune said:


> who's the best for the angle and what are is technique.
> 
> thx


Butterfly float and blister brush.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Im the best...my way:jester:


 No..I am! My way:tt2:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Butterfly float and blister brush.


Float like a butterfly, sting like a blister?:boxing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:drink::drink::drink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Im the best...my way:jester:


That's what I thought this thread was going to be about, whose the best on this site....LOL

We know it's not you sdrdrywall:whistling2:,,,,,, it's got to be me


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's what I thought this thread was going to be about, whose the best on this site....LOL
> 
> We know it's not you sdrdrywall:whistling2:,,,,,, it's got to be me


 
...


----------

